# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм >  ОДЕССА

## PatR!oT

Ездил туда на пару деньков, эмоций просто масса !!!!!Хоть честно город и не очень чистый  , но отдохнуть вполне можно , будут предлагать массу экскурсий , но какая экскурсия когда в 10 минутах ходьбы  от гостиницы море !!!!!! Как только к морю подходишь видишь массу развлекательных мест, ночью у моря  как будто только начинают все просыпаться  ночные дискотеки и вообще развлекуха )))))Если найти не дорогие магазины в Одессе , то можно некоторое время не трезветь , впрочем мы так и делали )
В  общем было просто потрясающе  !!!
Оставляю контактные телефоны гостиницы где мы жили по сравнению со всеми гостиницами ценник у них не такой заоблачный  как у других и море близко !!!!
контакты:
Г.Одесса
ул.Гагаринское плато,5
тел.+38(048)712-13-20
т\ф+38(048)746-69-13
официальный сайт:ok-odessa.com
Приятного отдыха))))

----------


## Carlen

А мне Одесса не очень понравилась. Как город. Привоз - большой базар, пусть знаменитый, но базар. Дерибасовская, так себе, Малая Арнаутская - тоже, Лестница - есть по-лучше. Конечно оперный театр или здание старой городской биржи не сравнимы ни с чем, они единственные в своем роде, как, допустим турецкие бани в Будапеште. Турецкие бани в Анталии или еще где либо, не такие. Так и одесский оперный. Возможно есть лучше или хуже, но такого нет нигде. Но это скажем так для любителей, потому как в нем балет смотреть нет смысла, но оперу , конечно слушать приятней чем даже в Вене, хотя Венский оперный - это мощь. Но это дело вкуса, где кому приятней слушать оперу. Единственное чем покорила меня Одесса это патриотизм горожан, и я понял, Одесса это не город, Одесса это люди.

----------


## Sanych

> Единственное чем покорила меня Одесса это патриотизм горожан, и я понял, Одесса это не город, Одесса это люди.


Согласен. Погулял везде. Поздоровался с Дюком. Посмотрел Потемкинскую лестницу, привоз, дерибасовскую и прочее. Но вот оперный театр конечно - сильнейшие впечатления. Алый бархат и золото, богато и красиво.

----------


## SDS

А мне гаишник одесский понравился - капитан и Алиготе за 1$- три бутылки, пыль на них соляркой отмывали . Правдивую историю расскажу.

В лихие 90-е я часто в Бендеры за бензоколонками через Украину ездил на КаМАЗе. Водилы молодые - кунг выкрасили в белый цвет с сине-красными полосами, спойлеров, фар понавешали. Как в Украину въедешь - за каждым кустом останавливают, денег хочут. Надоело мне, загнал на ночь в в\ч и утром КамАЗ стал цвета пыльного асфальта. Надо ж перерегистрировать. А тут утром из Бендер звонок - будем завтра ждать на въезде в Одессу у кафе "за рулём". У них там бензоколонки "зависли" и предложили без предоплаты. Ну, взял двух водил и ломанулся на ночь.
Обедали уже в кафе "за рулём". Кто поел, кто и выпил... Рулёвый не пил, раньше вышел..Приходит мрачный и говорит: 
-машину на штрафстоянку ставят - 50$ в сутки, за то что в техпаспорте цвет белый.
Выхожу на улицу - сержант палку на пальце крутит,морда цвета хохляцкого бурака, а в машине вижу офицер сидит.
Я 250 накатил, настроение нормально и говорю водиле: - скажи этому сержанту, что за 50$ мы сейчас в ближайшем хозмаге белой краски купим, три валика и за два часа втроём этот кунг в белый закатаем.
Пошёл...опять идёт мрачный: - он говорит, что у них краска автомобильная дорогая, а на наш кунг - ведра два надо.
Смотрю - капитан из машины вылез, к разговору подтянулся.
Подхожу и говорю капитану: - какая на хер автомобильная? я сейчас водоэмульсионки куплю, дождя нету, до Беларуси не смоет.
Капитан смотрел-смотрел, потом как заржёт: - ну бульбаши, одесситов посмешили, езжайте...
Так мы мимо этого капитана ещё трое суток ездили на одесский главпочтамп звонить - мобильников тогда не было, он нас как своих приветствовал - честь отдавал, а мы ему - тремя короткими гудками.
Правда на обратном пути пришлось ещё два раза по 10$ на отмазку выкинуть.
Такая во Одесса.

----------


## Carlen

> Согласен. Погулял везде. Поздоровался с Дюком. Посмотрел Потемкинскую лестницу, привоз, дерибасовскую и прочее. Но вот оперный театр конечно - сильнейшие впечатления. Алый бархат и золото, богато и красиво.


Да, конечно, но Одесский оперный славится не атласом, хотя внутреннее убранство очень богатое, жаль что мраморные колонны и пол заменили на подделку, но все сделано искусно и непосвященному практически не отличить, слава театра в акустике. В какой бы точке зала не находился зритель, он везде комфортно, почти одинаково будет слышать музыку и чудесные голоса оперных певцов. Для чего, собственно, и был построен театр. И это действительно впечатляет!

----------

